# How to download complete FreeBSD kernel source with SVN?



## nickcheng (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi,
I would like to download complete kernel source onto my Windows to trace the code.
I use TortoiseSVN and then checkout svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/.
But everytime I was stopped transferring files by the message as below

```
Can't open file 'C:\SourceCode\freebsd\7.2\sys\dev\digi\.svn\tmp\text-base\con.CX-IBM.h.svn-base': Access is denied.
```
I have to commit I am mot very familiar with the operation of TortoiseSVN.:r
Please tell me how to fix it.
Thanks,


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 28, 2009)

How about trying HTTP (http://svn.freebsd.org/base/) instead?


----------



## crsd (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks like that file has ':', which is special symbol in Windows and can't be used in filenames. Try searching mailing lists archives for possible solutions.


----------



## phoenix (Oct 28, 2009)

And you really don't want to checkout /base/ as that will pull in the sources for every release of FreeBSD. Instead, tell it which version you want (modify as needed for the version you want):

*/base/head/*  for the most up-to-date, current, devel code
*/base/stable/7/*  for RELENG_7
*/base/releng/7.2/*  for RELENG_7_2
*/base/release/7.2.0/*  for RELENG_7_2_0_RELEASE

Checkout the FreeBSD Subversion Primer for more info on the layout and how to access the sources via Subversion.


----------



## nickcheng (Oct 29, 2009)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> How about trying HTTP (http://svn.freebsd.org/base/) instead?


I have no luck on it. I still got stuck on the same message.


----------



## nickcheng (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Lin,
I still have no luck on it even I use http://svn.freebsd.org/base/ as the repository.
I got stuck on the same message.
Hi phoenix,
I tried as your suggest with /base/releng/7.2/ and /base/release/7.2.0/.
I still got the same error message.

Hi crsd,
I don't think it is an issue.
If it is, I will absolutely not download the code. But actually I can download some source codes till /sys/dev/digi/ directory. 

Thanks for all of your replies.
Any more ideas are all welcome.


----------



## sachinpc (May 24, 2010)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> How about trying HTTP (http://svn.freebsd.org/base/) instead?



This worked perfectly for me. I used http://svn.freebsd.org/base/head to checkout the
kernel source-code.
Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2010)

sachinpc said:
			
		

> This worked perfectly for me. I used http://svn.freebsd.org/base/head to checkout the kernel source-code.


You checked out more then just a kernel. Unlike linux FreeBSD is a complete OS.


----------

